# Quality Paint & body work in the Orlando Fl, area!



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

ROCK STARS & CUSTOM CARS
From extreme to whatever you can dream! From classic cars to imports to motorcycles.
Your 1 stop shop! Over 15 years experience. 
Shaved Handles - Custom Paint - Air Ride Suspension - Chop Tops - Suicide Doors - Etc....

All work performed and overseen by Shawn Marasco - Creator of numerous best in show cars to the worlds first chop top Chevy Colorado. 
His work featured in numerous magazines and all over the web. See example photos below. 































Contact 407-756-2219 

[email protected]


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Nice work man !!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good, did you get the shop??


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the good comments.

"KAKALAK"
Yea I move into the shop the end of this month.So I am working on geting some work lined up.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Alright, We need to set up a time for you to ride by


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

No prob just give me a call (407)756-2219.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Apr 7 2009, 10:40 PM~13512055
> *No prob just give me a call (407)756-2219.
> *


you got it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the bumps "KAKALAK" you rock! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Apr 9 2009, 10:28 PM~13532750
> *Thanks for the bumps "KAKALAK" you rock!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ehnihl (Mar 31, 2009)

Really nice work...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 11:16 AM~13571097
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thats alot of








homie. :biggrin:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

I know I need to hire you guys as promoters!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Apr 14 2009, 09:41 PM~13577552
> *I know I need to hire you guys as promoters!
> *


Shawn, you got any more pics of some of your work?
Dont hold out on us :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Apr 14 2009, 09:41 PM~13577552
> *I know I need to hire you guys as promoters!
> *


just lookin for a good price :biggrin:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Go to my Buisness myspace page there are a bunch.
Click here!
Rockstars & Custom Cars


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

If you need work done in Florida give me a call I do a lot more than just paint. I install air ride ,do a/c work, motor swaps,install custom accessories such as digital dashes,aluminum radiators,etc. Feel free to give me a call and see what I can do for you!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for tha homie :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Apr 18 2009, 08:25 PM~13616945
> *Nice work!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Hows that shop coming along Shawn?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 21 2009, 08:35 PM~13646802
> *Hows that shop coming along Shawn?
> *


Hes getting my booth ready :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2009, 07:47 AM~13652564
> *Hes getting my booth ready :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Mine 2 :biggrin:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Working on it getting it ready for the 1st! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Apr 22 2009, 07:50 PM~13658984
> *Working on it getting it ready for the 1st! :biggrin:
> *


sho you right ray ray :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 14 2009, 12:37 PM~13571862
> *Thats alot of
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

hows it going man...i really need to get down there and get wit you bout my lac. the time is almost here and im gonna need some paint maybe next week i can bring the car down for you to see


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Apr 28 2009, 08:55 AM~13714401
> *hows it going man...i really need to get down there and get wit you bout my lac. the time is almost here and im gonna need some paint maybe next week i can bring the car down for you to see
> *



Yea no problem just give me a call" (407)756-2219 my name is Shawn "and let me know when you want to make an appointment.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Apr 28 2009, 11:55 AM~13714401
> *hows it going man...i really need to get down there and get wit you bout my lac. the time is almost here and im gonna need some paint maybe next week i can bring the car down for you to see
> *


:h5:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

You getting ready Shawn?








Almost time for my facelift :biggrin:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Ready whenever you are! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Apr 30 2009, 11:09 PM~13748826
> *Ready whenever you are!  :thumbsup:
> *


I take it you got the shop opened :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Apr 29 2009, 04:59 PM~13731491
> *Yea no problem just give me a call" (407)756-2219 my name is Shawn "and let me know when you want to make an appointment.
> *


yea ill give you a call next week sometime.....didnt get to finsh the car this week had a few thinkgs come up :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Let me add that I do insurance work also so if you have had just a regular fender bender and need your car repaired send it over and I can get you taken care of!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@May 5 2009, 07:04 PM~13794736
> *Let me add that I do insurance work also so if you have had just a regular fender bender and need your car repaired send it over and I can get you taken care of!
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Just a few weeks out....That still work for you?


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 7 2009, 01:28 PM~13816980
> *Just a few weeks out....That still work for you?
> *



No problem man I am ready when you are!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2009, 11:21 PM~13839750
> *:0
> *


KAKALAK, what happend? You dropped the ball homie. I beat you to the TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 12 2009, 11:29 AM~13861599
> *KAKALAK, what happend? You dropped the ball homie. I beat you to the TTT :biggrin:
> *


yeah I know


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 12 2009, 10:16 PM~13868156
> *yeah I know
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@May 8 2009, 07:29 PM~13830208
> *No problem man I am ready when you are!
> *


Going to start stripping trim and emblems in about a week. Ill get with you soon. Thanks, Scott


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 17 2009, 03:37 PM~13912460
> *Going to start stripping trim and emblems in about a week. Ill get with you soon. Thanks, Scott
> *


 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Shawn, hows it going in Fla?


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Doing good shops doing well checkout some of the new bike paint jobs on the myspace page.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@May 26 2009, 09:20 PM~14005732
> *Doing good shops doing well checkout some of the new bike paint jobs on the myspace page.
> *


Nice. Ill be calling you soon. Ill be taking her apart this week :0


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Where do you buy your paint from? I work at a paint jobber....Just wondering if you ever came into my store.


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Usually Albert Kemperle or Finish master.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Thats cool. I work at Finish Master. Probably already talked to you once or twice...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Brownmamasita (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! please let me know who own's that Black bad ass linclon ....i'm in Orlando for another week and would love to get some picture's done with it.....

I'm trying to find one to fix up .....I love that car....Omg .....please let me know.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brownmamasita_@Jun 2 2009, 11:03 PM~14077011
> *OMG!!!!!!!!!!! please let me know who own's that Black bad ass linclon ....i'm in Orlando for another week and would love to get some picture's done with it.....
> 
> I'm trying to find one to fix up .....I love that car....Omg .....please let me know.
> *


 :0


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thats mine message sent!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Jun 4 2009, 10:36 PM~14098605
> *Thats mine message sent!
> *


 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Page 4 :angry: 
Whats up Shawn? Bout ready, U?


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Waiting for the tow truck to roll it in!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Jun 18 2009, 09:19 PM~14232968
> *Waiting for the tow truck to roll it in!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Jun 18 2009, 09:19 PM~14232968
> *Waiting for the tow truck to roll it in!
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 20 2009, 07:46 PM~14249111
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 21 2009, 09:00 PM~14256468
> *:0
> *


Its getting close hno:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Next week :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Finally dropped my lincoln!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Jul 18 2009, 08:38 AM~14510276
> *Finally dropped my lincoln!
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice....See you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Shawn it was good meeting you today. Do your thing bro :biggrin:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Started sanding down and stripping the rest of her chrome today.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Jul 18 2009, 08:38 AM~14510276
> *Finally dropped my lincoln!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Jul 22 2009, 05:01 PM~14551351
> *Started sanding down and stripping the rest of her chrome today.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Shawn, sent you an email. 


TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

What up everyone. I picked up my car from Shawns shop today and was more than happy with his work on my 67 convertible. He kept me updated with pictures and details both through phone and email. His price was fair and he didnt B.S around. We agreed on a time frame in wich the car would be done and he met it with no problem. He also told me that if I have any problems to contact him and he would take care of it I would recommend him to anyone looking to have their ride painted. 
Thanks Shawn


Ill post pics when I get the trim back on it. If you want to see pics now please check out my "build topic". The link is below in my signiture


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you liked it!Let me know if anyone up there needs some work done and tell them to bring it on down!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Aug 6 2009, 08:55 PM~14697245
> *Glad you liked it!Let me know if anyone up there needs some work done and tell them to bring it on down!
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 3 2009, 06:45 PM~14662615
> *What up everyone. I picked up my car from Shawns shop today and was more than happy with his work on my 67 convertible. He kept me updated with pictures and details both through phone and email. His price was fair and he didnt B.S around. We agreed on a time frame in wich the car would be done and he met it with no problem. He also told me that if I have any problems to contact him and he would take care of it I would recommend him to anyone looking to have their ride painted.
> Thanks Shawn
> Ill post pics when I get the trim back on it. If you want to see pics now please check out my "build topic". The link is below in my signiture
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 01:41 PM~14702930
> *
> *


Heres one for you Shawn,........quit bullsh*ttin KAKALAK and put some pigment on your ride :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 7 2009, 09:47 PM~14707107
> *Heres one for you Shawn,........quit bullsh*ttin KAKALAK and put some pigment on your ride :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: I know :biggrin:


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte carlo 83 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 7 2009, 06:47 PM~14707107
> *Heres one for you Shawn,........quit bullsh*ttin KAKALAK and put some pigment on your ride :biggrin:
> *


i can say he have starting to put work in.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo 83_@Aug 13 2009, 02:56 PM~14758170
> *i can say he have starting to put work in.
> *


Didnt Shawn paint the Monte in your avatar?


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes I painted the Monte too.


----------



## monte carlo 83 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 14 2009, 10:06 AM~14768711
> *Didnt Shawn paint the Monte in your avatar?
> *


yep.he built the car to a winning show car did everything to it but the hydro's and the rag top.you will get a lot of props on your car,with that clean look.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo 83_@Aug 16 2009, 12:53 AM~14781369
> *yep.he built  the car to a winning show car did everything to it but the hydro's and the rag top.you will get a lot of props on your car,with that clean look.
> *


Thanks, I think it looks good. Still have to put some of the trim back on. 


Shawn Ill email you pics when I get it back together.


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Starting to put the chrome back on :biggrin:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Right on, looking good!!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Aug 20 2009, 03:12 AM~14824728
> *Right on, looking good!!!!
> *


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Ill have pics to you by this weekend. Thanks again homie


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Some updated pics


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 26 2009, 04:39 PM~14888429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking real nice!!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Sep 18 2009, 02:52 PM~15119252
> *Looking real nice!!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Aug 20 2009, 03:12 AM~14824728
> *Right on, looking good!!!!
> *


Shawn, hows it going?


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Going pretty good getting ready for Slamfest in Tampa in a couple of weeks!How the 67 comming along?Is your boy still interested in gettting some work done on his impala?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Glad to hear things are good. And yes, we found him a hood and there are a couple other things he wants to get. So he's not too far from being ready for paint.
My 67 is doing good, plan on redoing the stereo system then this winter changing the trunk set up. You do fiberglass work right???????? :biggrin:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

I saw you are selling it?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loaded 63_@Oct 10 2009, 09:15 AM~15318434
> *I saw you are selling it?
> *


I got it up for sale but no one has cash in this economy


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 15 2009, 11:33 AM~15086328
> *Some updated pics
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work Shawn


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Post em up Orlando!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 08:18 AM~15804300
> *
> *


How you looking bro?


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Whatss the going rate on replacing floor pans on my 66 vert? I don't mind patching the og floors with these after market floors....... u know so the entire floor doesn't have to be removed. I can send pics..... send me your email if interested


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

My e-mail is [email protected] send me some pics of what you have and what you need replaced.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

loaded 63 said:


> My e-mail is [email protected] send me some pics of what you have and what you need replaced.


will do


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a new location now! Stop by and see our state of the art facility! 230 S. Industrial Dr in Orange City, Fla our new number is 386-456-5288.

Providing Central Fla with the best custom paint and restoration s and professional air ride installs. Just Google the name RockStars and Custom Cars for our website, facebook, and other social media online.

Thanks,


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks! KAKALAK!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

loaded 63 said:


> Thanks! KAKALAK!


You got it bro :h5:


----------



## loaded 63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Just to let everyone know we have become one of the best shops in central Fl for doing air ride and paintwork and almost everything car related you can think of. We got voted best body shop by the Orlando sentinel. So if you need any work done just pick up the phone and give us a call. RockStars & Custom Cars (407)756-2219 ask for Shawn I am the Owner. Also just google our name to find links to our website and Facebook page lots of info and examples of our work! Thanks!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice!


----------

